# 62cm



## martint235 (19 Jul 2013)

All I want is a 62cm single speed bike, preferably with a flip flop hub, brakes and bull bars. Bit like this. But no one seems to do large framed single speeds!!


----------



## Ricki (19 Jul 2013)

Does it have to be 62 cm. As there are a fair few 61cm ss bikes around.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jul 2013)

The bigger the better. I haven't seen any stocks of anything above 59cm (Google shows up quite a few 62s but when you go to the websites they are discontinued). If you can point me at a 61 I'll have a look. Ta


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2013)

Buy a 62 cm Surly Steamroller frame from Winstanleys and build your own?


----------



## Ricki (19 Jul 2013)

Fuji feather.
http://m.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/feather-2013-single-speed-road-bike-ec041916

Specialized langster.
http://m.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/langster-2013-road-bike-ec042293

Found these two after a quick glance on evans. The other way would be too look on ebay. There are alot of custom builds at that size.


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jul 2013)

I had a 61 Fuji Feather, great bike.

FYI I'm 6' 5"


----------



## martint235 (19 Jul 2013)

Ricki said:


> Fuji feather.
> http://m.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/feather-2013-single-speed-road-bike-ec041916
> 
> Specialized langster.
> ...


 


smokeysmoo said:


> I had a 61 Fuji Feather, great bike.
> 
> FYI I'm 6' 5"


 Thanks! I have to admit I'd more or less given up looking at Evans because of their "Discontinued" posts.

Smokey, was there extra height capacity on it? I'm 6'6" with an inside leg of 38"?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2013)

I wonder exactly what year it was that I stopped being 'tall'! 

I am a smidge over 6' 1" in height and there was only one other boy of my height in about 850 pupils at my school in the early 1970s. These days, I would only be considered merely 'tallish', considering the heights of some of you lanky buggers!


----------



## martint235 (19 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I wonder exactly what year it was that I stopped being 'tall'!
> 
> I am a smidge over 6' 1" in height and there was only one other boy of my height in about 850 pupils at my school in the early 1970s. These days, I would only be considered merely 'tallish', considering the heights of some of you lanky buggers!


  I can remember a teacher at my primary school who was 6'. He was skinny as anything and yet I still considered him really, really tall. I ran into him a few years ago, he's like a midget now.


----------



## Ricki (19 Jul 2013)

Lol I am 6ft7 so 6ft1 is midget status.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2013)

I've got some Scottish cousins-once-removed who are about 5 or 6 inches taller than me. It is a bit disconcerting when you are used to looking down at people, to suddenly have to look way up!

I went for a walk with a tiny friend yesterday and was towering a foot or so above her, which is more like what I was used to 30 years ago.

Apparently, I am now only about the average height of males in the Netherlands!


----------



## martint235 (19 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I've got some Scottish cousins-once-removed who are about 5 or 6 inches taller than me. It is a bit disconcerting when you are used to looking down at people, to suddenly have to look way up!
> 
> I went for a walk with a tiny friend yesterday and was towering a foot or so above her, which is more like what I was used to 30 years ago.
> 
> Apparently, I am now only about the average height of males in the Netherlands!


 FWIW when I meet up with SWMBO Irish cousins, I'm the second shortest of 6. It's quite worrying.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2013)

I think it is becoming clear that the 'natural' heights for males and females are a lot greater than were previously assumed. Given access to plenty of food and decent healthcare for a number of generations, men head towards about 6' 6" and women towards 6'.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jul 2013)

About 20 years ago, I went out with a girl who was 6'3". That was "interesting"


----------



## Ricki (19 Jul 2013)

I have scottish in me... coincidence, or are the wee scotsmen getting bigger....



martint235 said:


> About 20 years ago, I went out with a girl who was 6'3". That was "interesting"


 
My darling girlfriend is 5'9" and i wouldn't want any taller.. that must of been very interesting lol


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> Smokey, was there extra height capacity on it? I'm 6'6" with an inside leg of 38"?


 
There was more seatpost available, although I can't say exactly how much TBH.

Evans will order any bike in for a refundable £50 deposit. So you can try it and if it's not right for any reason get your bullseye back and walk away


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2013)

@martint235 got a 60cm specialized frame rocking up soon would be quite happy to build you a single speeder using that frame set or sell you frame set for you to build one with


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2013)

biggs682 said:


> @martint235 got a 60cm specialized frame rocking up soon would be quite happy to build you a single speeder using that frame set or sell you frame set for you to build one with


 
Would a 60cm be big enough though? The lady at Merlin (who to her credit did herself out of a sale) reckons 62, I might be able to drop to a 61 but I think I'd have to try that first. 60cm seems a push too far. I do appreciate the offer though.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> Would a 60cm be big enough though? The lady at Merlin (who to her credit did herself out of a sale) reckons 62, I might be able to drop to a 61 but I think I'd have to try that first. 60cm seems a push too far. I do appreciate the offer though.


 
once its here will fit some wheels and let you have some sizes etc etc


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> Would a 60cm be big enough though? The lady at Merlin (who to her credit did herself out of a sale) reckons 62, I might be able to drop to a 61 but I think I'd have to try that first. 60cm seems a push too far. I do appreciate the offer though.


You would need an enormous amount of seat post showing! I ride 58 cm bikes which are set up like this ...







Imagine a bike just 2 cm bigger than that when your legs are 5 inches longer than mine!


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You would need an enormous amount of seat post showing! I ride 58 cm bikes which are set up like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My road bike is a 58cm but the geometry on single speeds seems to be different,. I do have a lot more seat post showing on my road bikes than in your picture though


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2013)

Why would you want a different position on fixed/ss? 

I still think 58 cm is probably too small for you, but if you like your current road bike setup, why not just replicate it on the new bike?


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Why would you want a different position on fixed/ss?
> 
> I still think 58 cm is probably too small for you, but if you like your current road bike setup, why not just replicate it on the new bike?


 
I don't know. Lelly which is the 58cm is comfortable up to 230 miles, I'll find out if I can do further next week.

On road bikes, 58cm always seems to be the largest available whereas, although they never have them in stock, SS seem to go into the 60s which suggested the geometry and sizing was different for SS.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> On road bikes, 58cm always seems to be the largest available


I had a 60 cm (or was it a 61 cm?) Bianchi at one time but got backache on it due to being overstretched. I replaced its 11 cm stem with a flipped 9 cm stem and was able to get comfortable that way. I use flipped 11 cm stems on my 58 cm bikes.


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Jul 2013)

Cannondale do upto 63cm in some of their road models


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Cannondale do upto 63cm in some of their road models


A few companies do, the trouble is finding anyone that actually stocks them. Based on my own feelings plus reinforcement from colinj above, I may try to get my mitts on a Merlin Single Malt that I really like in 59 and see if it works.


----------



## Cooper645 (20 Jul 2013)

The largest I could find in stock uk side, (just remove the / from the search box at top of page)
59cm on Fixed Gear Frenzy

Stateside you can go custom
Mission bicycle builder


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2013)

Cooper645 said:


> The largest I could find in stock uk side, (just remove the / from the search box at top of page)
> 59cm on Fixed Gear Frenzy
> 
> Stateside you can go custom
> Mission bicycle builder


Yep seen those, thanks. I don't know why but I'm wary of going for the Mission one.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jul 2013)

fwiw my Charge Plug is 58 c-c (bb to top tube) and nigh on 63cm from centre of bb to top of seat clamp. With a 400mm seat post and a longish stem I would think it would fit someone considerably taller than me. I have had both my previous fixed's set up exactly the same as my road bikes, which were set up via a bike fit session at Corridori, except I have the saddle a cm or two further back, at their recommendation.

The new fixed is set up with much higher bars, a trade off between being slippery and having my head up. If you wanna give it a try, or borrow it for a week, before I sell it on ebay, give me a shout.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> fwiw my Charge Plug is 58 c-c (bb to top tube) and nigh on 63cm from centre of bb to top of seat clamp. With a 400mm seat post and a longish stem I would think it would fit someone considerably taller than me. I have had both my previous fixed's set up exactly the same as my road bikes, which were set up via a bike fit session at Corridori, except I have the saddle a cm or two further back, at their recommendation.
> 
> The new fixed is set up with much higher bars, a trade off between being slippery and having my head up. If you wanna give it a try, or borrow it for a week, before I sell it on ebay, give me a shout.


Cheers for the info Greg. I haven't really got any time to try it so please don't hold up the sale on my account but I appreciate the offer. I'll take some measurements from Lelly and send them to Merlin for advice


----------



## Smurfy (21 Jul 2013)

Years ago the largest frame size available was 25 1/4 inches, which is larger than 62cm. Auctions of this size of vintage/retro frame on Ebay are often sluggish as they are too large for most people.

Edit: 25 1/4 inches is actually 64.135cm, and most frames of that era will have horizontal dropouts. Win-win!


----------



## awfulquiet (21 Jul 2013)

Why not get a Pista frame and build it yourself?

Cheap Ridley: 
http://outlet.ridley-bikes.com/category/items/details/?hc=15&sc=124&pr=FFSOVARID079


----------



## Cycleops (21 Jul 2013)

I have a nice eighties Scwinn which is 25", nigh on 63cm and could be easily turned onto a fixie. Only problem is I am down here in West Africa! I do see these big sizes occasionally on the bay so just a matter of keeping a lookout.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2013)

Ricki said:


> I have scottish in me... coincidence, or are the wee scotsmen getting bigger....
> 
> 
> 
> My darling girlfriend is 5'9" and i wouldn't want any taller.. that must of been very interesting lol


I'm the tall one in our family at 5'9.25"  mind you my BiL and his sisters are all 6foot plus


----------



## Ricki (23 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> I'm the tall one in our family at 5'9.25"  mind you my BiL and his sisters are all 6foot plus



You make sure you count that .25 every little counts.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jul 2013)

Ricki said:


> You make sure you count that .25 every little counts.


It does indee; its a bit of a personnel joke between me and my brother, he's also 5 foot 9 but I'm that bit taller


----------



## martint235 (23 Jul 2013)

Ricki said:


> You make sure you count that .25 every little counts.


 You need to when you're only 5'9". There's oompah loompahs to intimidate!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jul 2013)

Pashley Guv'nor?


----------



## martint235 (23 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Pashley Guv'nor?


 Ooh now they have big sizes of that. But I doubt I could go very quick on one!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jul 2013)

The tread title doesn't read "Fast 62cm" though does it? 

That said I'm not sure they are that slow per se; doesn't that largely depend on the engine?


----------



## Ricki (25 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> The tread title doesn't read "Fast 62cm" though does it?
> 
> That said I'm not sure they are that slow per se; doesn't that largely depend on the engine?



Ooh that's just below the belt


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

Ricki said:


> Ooh that's just below the belt


yebbut his belt is about five feet off the floor


----------



## martint235 (25 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> yebbut his belt is about five feet off the floor


 
I'm sorry but that just means you need to aim higher!!


----------



## rb58 (26 Jul 2013)

Excellent. @martint235 going Fixed. So now just @ianrauk to convert and we'll have a set...


----------



## martint235 (26 Jul 2013)

rb58 said:


> Excellent. @martint235 going Fixed. So now just @ianrauk to convert and we'll have a set...


 Still got to find one to fit. Merlin aren't getting back to me with the sizing of their bike.


----------



## Smurfy (26 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> Still got to find one to fit. Merlin aren't getting back to me with the sizing of their bike.


 
How about a Day One Disc? Only 20mm too short in the 60cm size. Add a pair of road tyres and you're sorted.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jul 2013)

YellowTim said:


> How about a Day One Disc? Only 20mm too short in the 60cm size. Add a pair of road tyres and you're sorted.


 
Oh I like that one!!!


----------



## Smurfy (26 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> Oh I like that one!!!


 
Genesis make nice bikes. They're properly designed for 'real' people on 'real' UK rides (rack and mudguard eyes etc. etc.).

The disc brakes take the easy low maintenance allure of single-speed to another level. I suspect you'd need to budget for a new freewheel as 42-18 is rather low for road use. As an off-the-peg option it's not bad though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jul 2013)

YellowTim said:


> *Genesis make nice bikes.* They're properly designed for 'real' people on 'real' UK rides (rack and mudguard eyes etc. etc.).
> 
> The disc brakes take the easy low maintenance allure of single-speed to another level. I suspect you'd need to budget for a new freewheel as 42-18 is rather low for road use. As an off-the-peg option it's not bad though.


True. But their customer service and warranty and general attitude are rapidly developing a reputation with customers and the trade one notch above utter parp. I'm riding a disc braked fixed as it happens. But it's a home built On-One Pompetamine.


----------

